# Hall of Fire



## Niniel (Oct 2, 2003)

Just a very small minor point, maybe I shouldn't even put it here but PM someone, but I noticed the description for the Hall oF Fire is 'Discussions about everything from the languages of Middle-earth to whether Balrogs had wings.' But for languages we have the languages section, so is the Hall of Fire's description not a bit outdated?


----------



## DGoeij (Oct 2, 2003)

LOL!

Check _my_ latest contribution to  Entmoot. An epidemic struck the Netherlands. A specific kind, making you notice totally unimportant things.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 2, 2003)

Good observation Niniel. 

Suggestions for a new description are more than welcome!


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 2, 2003)

A place to discuss stuff 

Or failing that. . .

A place to discuss the heavier matters of Middle Earth 

(As oppossed to the Bag End one)

*shrugs* who knows?


----------



## Aulë (Oct 2, 2003)

'A Thol-free Zone' 

'Discussions about everything from the lifestyles of the people of Middle-earth to whether Balrogs had wings'

'A place to agree on how much better Dwarves are than Elves'


----------



## Beorn (Oct 2, 2003)

How's that?


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 3, 2003)

> Discussions about everything from whether Balrogs had wings to Ringwraith immortality to Tom Bombadil's race...


Looks great to me!


----------



## Niniel (Oct 3, 2003)

I see it has been changed! Thanx a lot!


----------

